# HDMI Consumer Electronics Control support



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

I'd like to be able to hit the TiVo button and have my TV turn on and change inputs for me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#CEC


----------



## djtweed (Mar 17, 2006)

+1


----------

